# Local 3 Westchester NY apprentice applications



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Open for apprentices and MIJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

View attachment wfjeatc-continuous-recruitment-notice-9-15-20-thru-9-14-21.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

